# photos of Halloween costumes



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I thought you'd get a kick out of seeing Shama in a cowboy costume from Petco. I ended up returning it because she looked so miserable in it and wouldn't move.

The cowboy costume with legs that your dog's front legs go into was inspired by Ricky Ricardo's Santa costume from last Christmas. Look through this thread to see Ricky as Santa then later Shama as an elf.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/116649-havanese-christmas-eve.html

Shama has no problem wearing a dress, but you can see that she's happier wearing the size small after I exchanged my original extra small purchase.

I went to a dog Halloween party last year where some people and their dogs had matching costumes. I'm looking into that for this year. Have any of you ever done that? If so, please post a photo!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

That little cowgirl is hilarious! Yes, she looks much happier in her witchy dress! I found a cowboy hat at Target...I'll try to get a picture of Bowie. I loved the Santa and elf costumes from last year...bought them both on clearance, looking forward to posting those pictures too when we get closer to the holidays!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Shama is such a very beautiful girl. In the Christmas pics I loved the paw shaped stocking so much.


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

I love the cowgirl costume!

I would love to dress Migo up as a vampire, but I hadn't thought about it until now. I just got his first Hurtta, so I need to get him used to it first. Our nights are already in the low 30s and freezing rain.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So cute! Love the wicked cutie dress!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I did end up buying coordinated costumes for Shama and me, and then our local dog Halloween party was cancelled! We just visited two pet stores today (30% discount at one for bringing dog in costume) and opened the door for trick-or-treaters in our costumes. Oh well! We'll be able to wear our costumes again in the future.

I am Daenerys Targaryen, Mother of Dragons, and Shama is Drogon, one of my three dragons. (Those of you who own three Havanese should really get these costumes for next year!)

My photos show us in the yard (can't really see her wings), her in the yard (wings spread for flight), her playing with her stuffed dragon (funny, I thought), and our pack in our Halloween costumes.

Also, here is a link to a video of her attacking her costume at the end of the night. Be sure you watch to the very end.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/eyy52snpsz2rost/Shama%20attacks%20her%20dragon%20costume%202017.MTS?dl=0


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I did end up buying coordinated costumes for Shama and me, and then our local dog Halloween party was cancelled! We just visited two pet stores today (30% discount at one for bringing dog in costume) and opened the door for trick-or-treaters in our costumes. Oh well! We'll be able to wear our costumes again in the future.
> 
> I am Daenerys Targaryen, Mother of Dragons, and Shama is Drogon, one of my three dragons. (Those of you who own three Havanese should really get these costumes for next year!)
> 
> ...


So fun. Great pictures!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Great pictures! And Shama is so beautiful, as a dragon or Hav!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I did end up buying coordinated costumes for Shama and me, and then our local dog Halloween party was cancelled! We just visited two pet stores today (30% discount at one for bringing dog in costume) and opened the door for trick-or-treaters in our costumes. Oh well! We'll be able to wear our costumes again in the future.
> 
> I am Daenerys Targaryen, Mother of Dragons, and Shama is Drogon, one of my three dragons. (Those of you who own three Havanese should really get these costumes for next year!)
> 
> ...


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

LoriJack said:


> So fun. Great pictures!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





















KC's 1st Halloween

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

My Teddy looking royal


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cute photos! Does anyone else have Halloween 2017 photos to share? (Marni doesn't recognize my DH's costume. Do you?)


----------

